# Game 78: Official Rockets @ Sonics GAME THREAD. 4/11. 9:00 CDT



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*








































PG: Bob Sura
SG: David Wesley
SF: Tracy McGrady
PF: Clarence Weatherspoon
C: Yao Ming​
*BENCH​*





























Jon Barry
Clarence Weatherspoon
Scott Padgett
Mike James









































PG: Luke Ridnour
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Damien Wilkins
PF: Reggie Evans
C: Jerome James​

*BENCH​*























Ronald Murray 
Nick Collison
Antonio Daniels​

With a boatload of injuries, Seattle is struggling BIG TIME, so we need to take advantage of the their struggles. The Sonics bench is a damn good one, so we can't overlook that..(especially since we might see them in the playoffs). Ray Allen is still a dangerous player, along with the fact that Murray can go off for 30 on a good night....so the perimeter defense will be key...along with dribble penetration.

Yao should have a good night, as the Sonics have tons of problems with any good big man. We have to rebound well, or watch Evans grab 13+ rebounds. T-Mac shouldn't have a hard time with the Sonic D, especially since Lewis is out. Wesley looked like he was getting out of that slump, so hopefully that was the end of that.

I say since the Rockets have the upper hand with the Sonics injury woes... we win by a decent margin, keeping ourselves #6.

Rockets 110
Sonics 101


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

We have to win this no questions asked; Yao must do well.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

rockets will win it 108 to 97


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

rockets win, especially after last game, we fought pretty hard.
Rockets-108
-Sonics-99


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we can win it very easily. if tmac is doing ok then we will, but i saw sighns of him hurting in the 4th qt last gm. this will be intresting. key player is yao but watch tmac and see how he is. 
rox 102
seatle 92


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Rockets (-2.5) vs Seattle (+2.5) (vBookie) 

If you want to bet on Houston, just subtract 2.5 from their final score and if they still come out victorious then you win your points back and again


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Ball game commence. Rockets go ahead and show what you can do.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

can van gundy teach these guys that you dont bounce pass in the paint to Yao?? 2 turnovers already, of course one from Sura.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

3 turnovers so far by Rockets. 0 turnover by Sonics.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

And here's the first BS foul on yao. I'm surprised it took more than 4 minutes.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Just hope Yao don't get into foul trouble.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

I hope Sura doesn't too many shots tonight. His shooting is not accurate at all.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Lowest first quarter scores for both teams. Boring game.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Is Rockets' great wall ready yet? There are more than enough bricks.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

The bricks keep on coming. Some massive engineering project going on.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao playing with some passion, first the monster block on Collison then the aggressive rebound. You could see that really got McGrady pumped up.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Houston 37
Seattle 37

Half

McGrady: 15 pts, 8 reb
Yao: 8 pts, 5 reb, *3 PF*

Seattle has 13 more shots than Houston, thanks to 7 TO's by the Rockets and only 1 by the Sonics.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

does this team hold worst record for three point made percentage?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The scrub of all scrubs Jerome James just reopened Yao's cut... he's getting it restitched now.

McGrady is getting into a groove, let's hope we can pull away. WOW, 17 points in the 3rd quarter already!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Stat O said:


> does this team hold worst record for three point made percentage?


 http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/stats/b...team&conference=NBA&year=season_2004&sort=230

We are right in the middle of the NBA, but the Rockets are a very streaky team. No doubt we have been a bottom 5 team in the last 10 games.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Barry just missed a layup. Unbelievable. Now he missed a 3. We are down 5 to what is basically an NBDL team right now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The scrub of all scrubs Jerome James just reopened Yao's cut... he's getting it restitched now.
> 
> McGrady is getting into a groove, let's hope we can pull away. WOW, 17 points in the 3rd quarter already!


I believe that was Reggie Evans :biggrin: 
I'm getting my first Houston game in HK, woohoo! 

When T-Mac is on, he can win a game on his own... we'l need him to stay hot in the 4th.
You can sense this game's intensity is starting to pick up, both teams are definitely preppin' for the playoffs


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Poor Collison's gettin' owned by Mutumbo!!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

tmac has missed 3 shots in a row coming back from the bench. somebodys gotta get going, this is a true 4th quarter collapse


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

5 minutes into the freaking quarter and ZERO points!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We got this one, I can feel it... T-Mac's on top of his game, and the rest of the team should be feeding off it


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm tired of Yao making the same mistakes over and over and getting whistled for it. Seriously, where is the coaching there? Has anyone informed him?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hmm, they're starting to double T-Mac.... let's see if the rest of the team can pick it up
Jon Barry's gotta work on his friggin' lay-ups...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady and Yao have been sensational in the 4th quarter. Rockets are finally running away with this one.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You gotta love this match-up against the Sonics in the 1st round (if standings remain the same). We've won both regular season road games, Lewis and Radman are out, and we seem to play them pretty well on D. Let's pray Denver won't catch up to us :gopray:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

They robbed T-Mac of 2 points. He shot 2 free throws, then like 10 minutes later the refs took the 2 away because rockets werent in the bonus. What? Stupidest thing ever. If the refs made a mistake, then that's what happens. Their problem. And Rockets would have got posession instead on the foul, so how do they account for that? They robbed him of his 7th 40pt game!


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

Tmac and Yao dominated the game. If they can have the same perfermance in the play-offs, we are the champions.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> They robbed T-Mac of 2 points. He shot 2 free throws, then like 10 minutes later the refs took the 2 away because rockets werent in the bonus. What? Stupidest thing ever. If the refs made a mistake, then that's what happens. Their problem. And Rockets would have got posession instead on the foul, so how do they account for that? They robbed him of his 7th 40pt game!


Yeah, I've never heard of referees just taking away points later in the game. I think they took advantage of the situation considering the Rockets were running away with it. 

The Sonics will be a much better team in the playoffs. Remember they will have Daniels, Lewis, Fortson and Radmanovic. I would still feel confident playing them in the playoffs.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I believe that was Reggie Evans :biggrin:
> I'm getting my first Houston game in HK, woohoo!


gee,i couldn't watch it cuz it's not aired here.

just saw some pics of this game


































:wink:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> gee,i couldn't watch it cuz it's not aired here.
> 
> just saw some pics of this game
> 
> ...



:clap: Excellent! :laugh:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

great gm happy we won. we realy need to make sure denver doesnt catch us. every gm is a must win frm them also i dont want to play spurs at all in the first round. tmac and yao did great. glad tmac did show any sighns of injury lol


----------

